# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Modobag, rideable luggage, Modobag LLC, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Modobag LLC

"Modobag: World's First Motorized, Rideable Luggage" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

MODOBAG: rideable carry-on luggage!

Published on Aug 15, 2015




> The world's only motorized, smart, connected carry-on luggage!

----------


## Airicist

Modobag: world's first motorized, rideable luggage!

Published on Jul 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Modobag is an insane carry-on that lets you ride it like a mini motorcycle"

by Nate Swanner
July 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Yes, my carry-on luggage is also an electric go-cart

Published on Jul 29, 2016




> Modobag is a piece of carry-on luggage that also doubles as a motorized rideable scooter. You may look like a lunatic riding one, but it's so much fun you won't care.

----------


## Airicist

Modobag - changing the way the world travels

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> Modobag is the world's first motorized carry-on luggage you can ride! 
> 
> Visit us at CES 2017! 
> Sands, Hall G - Booth 51624
> (Eureka Park Marketplace)

----------


## Airicist

Modobag CES 2017 booth video

Published on Jan 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Modobag suitcase is my new hot ride

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> The Modobag motorized suitcase was created by inventor Kevin O’Donnell after seeing his kid riding on the suitcase he was pulling through the airport.


"The Modobag suitcase is my new hot ride"

by Khaled "Tito" Hamze
October 24, 2017

----------

